# Going to a friends house



## GooGav (Feb 7, 2010)

I posted in a different thread that I've been invited - completely out of the blue - to visit with a couple who live nearby who I used to catch the train with in the weekday mornings, before they took early retirement. They are both really nice, friendly people with a great sense of humour and intelligence, and I should be looking forward to it. To have someone finally invite me out is a dream come true for me.

But, I'm terrified. At the station platform I'm fine because it's out in the open and I can leave if I want to, and the train journey is short. In their home though it will be quiet and probably hot and I'm worried of feeling dizzy and wanting to escape. I've not smoked or drank alcohol since the new year, so what do I choose if they offer me a beer?

It's at 8pm tonight (it's now 6:52pm in the UK). <gulps>

However, I am going to do this! I need to appreciate that if I don't break this vicious circle then the cycle will never end, and I'll end up very lonely and totally isolated, possibly for the rest of my life. And I don't want that!

I'm concentrating on my breathing, drinking plenty of fluids, kept busy all day to distract my mind from worrying thoughts etc etc.

Thanks for reading and wish me luck!


----------



## GooGav (Feb 7, 2010)

So, I went!

The first twenty minutes were painful, and I thought I was going to have to go straight away. I perservered, and plucked up the courage to tell them of my concerns and I felt much better for doing so.

They were very understanding and didn't make it a big deal.

The waves of panic continued for a long time, but gradually grew less and less, and four hours later I was leaving. 

Am happy tonight!


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

good for you!
I understand completely.


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

Bravo!


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

well done man. pushing yourself really does pay off


----------



## GooGav (Feb 7, 2010)

Cheers for all your kind feedback and comments. Much appreciated!


----------



## Yella (Sep 27, 2010)

You went outside of your comfort zone, that's great! I'm glad it went well for you!


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

Well done.


----------



## GooGav (Feb 7, 2010)

Just to keep you guys posted, we swapped email details, and I sent them an email thanking them for a lovely evening. They replied a day or so later saying that they really enjoyed it and my company and they hoped to do it again soon. After over-analysing the email a million times I spoke to a trusted friend at work who confirmed that judging by the email they really DID have a good time and that I should invite them to mine in about a month's time.


----------

